# Конец света? Никто не верит а паникуют...



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

Вот люди,а:
Спички скупают,свечи,крупы...
Соль.


Причем все говорят-ай,да не верим мы в эти сказки!
И закупаются.
Как будто если грянет апокаллипсис то коробком спичек укроешся и пофиг.
Или болезнь всех срубит,солью присыпал и прошло.
Че за дибилизм?
По ТВ реклама этого конца.
Тока я думаю это не конец света,а тот конец вокруг которого всех обвести хотят.


На мои взгляд есть только один фактор,который может означать если не конец света,то новую эпоу в развитии человечества.
И фактор этот искусственно сдерживается властями всех государств.


Есть признаки паники у вас на родине?


----------



## shestale (4 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Спички скупают,свечи,крупы...
> Соль.


бизнес в гору пошел?)))

Конец света у каждого наступит в свое время...


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

Да какой там бизнес....так торгую немного.
Конец света настанет тогда,когда будет прекращено сдерживание технологий,обезоруживающих энергетическую зависимость цивилизации.
Вот тогда настанет коллапс и клнец эпохи энергетической экономики.
Жуткие времна настанут.


----------



## Sfera (4 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Есть признаки паники у вас на родине?


знакомая скупает продовольствие и топливо. 15 банок тушенки  и грузовик дров-это только часть из арсенала


----------



## shestale (4 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Да какой там бизнес....так торгую немного.


ну вот сейчас по результатам опроса скорректируешь и поправишь бизнес)))


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

Ы...в чем прикол то?не война же а конец света!
А у меня на складе много чего есть-так что если что я невольно готов...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 14 секунд_


shestale написал(а):


> ну вот сейчас по результатам опроса скорректируешь и поправишь бизнес)))



а спичек то я много прикупил-дурь людская заставляет их по двойной цене скупать у меня.
А вот после конца света они нафиг никому не нужны будут)))


----------



## shestale (4 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ы...в чем прикол то?не война же а конец света!


наверное кто то считает, что конец света может наступить так-же как и коммунизм, в отдельно взятом регионе, а их не коснется, так...чуть-чуть, отсидятся в бункере и переждут тяжелые времена


----------



## Sfera (4 Дек 2012)

*shestale*, так и есть, дама-мать моей подруги)). Видимо, возраст определяет разновидность апокалипсиса. КоммунизЬм=ледниковый период.


----------



## shestale (4 Дек 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Видимо, возраст определяет разновидность апокалипсиса.


с поправкой на образованность личности.


----------



## Sfera (4 Дек 2012)

Ну, вроде как дама образованная. Вышка+высокий пост при заводе.
Дело не в образовании, эмм.., щас нам Кирилл расскажет в чем тут дело
Возможно, внушаемость СМИ

_Добавлено через 59 секунд_
Вот эта бесконечная реклама и раскрутка/показы фильмов про конец света меня жуть как раздражают. Все выходные крутили по телеку.


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

*Sfera*, и скажу.
Тут ноги растут даже не из конца света-я хотел на этот вопрос в отдельной теме пообщаться,но немного коснемся данной проблемы и тут.
Для России ,как для нации, кризис граничащий с вымиранием наступил в первых годах двадцатого века.
Люди перестали думать.
Это заметно сказывается на людях более старшего поколения.
Как бы прямо скажем что большая часть этого населения не может до сих пор адаптироваться к современным условиям жизни.
Несколько поколений общество росло и воспитывалось в некотором вакууме,где за них все решалось.где создавалась видимость конкретной цели их существования при этом они совершенно не подозревали что предназначение их совсем не в том что бы построить светлое будущее.
И что мы видим теперь?
Совка нет уже много лет,а люди в массе своей до сих пор считаю ,что им кто то должен создавать условия.
И вообще что им кто то что то должен.
И психологически становятся заложниками своего разума,верящего в то что все может быть иначе.
И вместо того что бы строить свою жизнь из имеющихся ресурсов,мы до сих пор Ждем что государство вот-вот начнет что то менять,опять же условия создавать.
Государство и грамотные люди не будучи увязшими в этой утопии естественно пользуются этим.
Вот и рождается хаос современной жизни .
И не важно образован ли человек,стар или молод-если он выращен в атмосфере вышеописанной зависимости,то модель его поведения совершенно предсказуема.
И -пусть и тупость-покупают спички(а зажигалки вот повышенным спросом не стали пользоваться,хотя имеют явные преимущества) ,крупы( а белки ,углеводы и витамины никто не покупает),скрещиваем пальцы если черная кошка дорогу перебежала...
Да и много чего.
И самое страшное0мы понимаем абсурдность своего поведения,но спокойно об этом забываем,когда срабатывает механизм защиты подсознания в памяти.
Есть что возразить?

_Добавлено через 8 минут 51 секунду_


Sfera написал(а):


> Все выходные крутили по телеку.


Дык кто этот телик смотрит до сих пор-тому мозг и насилуют.
Вот вы люди странные-вам явно не нравится многое навязанное по ТВ.
КАКОГО ЖЕ ВЫ ЕГО СМОТРИТЕ ТОГДА?!?!
Никто же не заставляет!!!


----------



## Severnyj (4 Дек 2012)

Вечером с работы захожу в магазин. Так ничего не изменилось военные мужи берут водку и пельмени, молодежь коктейли и сладкие напитки.


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

Severnyj написал(а):


> ничего не изменилось военные мужи берут водку и пельмени, молодежь коктейли и сладкие напитки.


В одном предложении целая Жизнь!
Сильно сказано.


----------



## Sfera (4 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> КАКОГО ЖЕ ВЫ ЕГО СМОТРИТЕ ТОГДА?!?!


ты голос то не подымай), тут у нас не домострой.. 
Щас скалку возьму, и мне будет параллельно на каком боку у тебя сегодня шапка
(это из анекдота)

ты свечку что-ли держал, утверждая, что я смотрю эту порнографию?
я сказала "показывали", это не одно и тоже, что "я смотрела"
Ребенок пролистывал каналы, ища мультики. И даже на кухне, занимаясь домашними делами, я слышала этот голос из преисподней, когда малая попадала на рентв.


----------



## SNS-amigo (4 Дек 2012)

Сколько живем, всегда слышим: "Боги гневятся на нас", "Богам нужны жертвы", "Нечестивцы пришли на нашу землю", "Русский язык исковеркали чужими словами..."... ну и "В наше время молодежь была не та... старших уважали..." 

Мы пережили недоразвитый монархизм, недоразвитый капитализм, потом недоразвитый коммунизм, недоразвитый социализм... 

Переживем и недоразвитый конец света. Все вместе. 

Ничего не бойтесь! Всё будет ХОРОШО!

PS. Собрать бы всех журналюг, писак, телевизионщиков, "предсказателей" и подстрекателей, воющих о конце света и делающих себе славу, выгоду на этом, и... скинуть в жерло Кракатау, пусть там посидят недельки две и побоятся. :superstition:


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

*Sfera*, мне так нравится с тобои полемизировать!...
Ты так интересно все воспринимаешь...вау,вау!
Это было выражение эмоции.
А реакция красноречивая
Красноречивая....


----------



## Sfera (4 Дек 2012)

*Koza Nozdri*, взаимно) 

всю жизнь слышу, наверное все-таки "комплимент")), из уст именно мужчин о своем нестандартном мышлении, непонятной логике))

Мне тоже интересно тебя провоцировать), ты забавный


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

Маша,не выкручивайся,я тебя раскусил.


----------



## Sfera (4 Дек 2012)

*Koza Nozdri*, ню-ню)) ты только не злися 


Sfera написал(а):


> ты забавный


, честно-честно))

расскажи еще что-нить занимательное


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

хм...Мария,у вас новая тактика?
Это хорошо.
А что рассказать?
Я и не знал,что для кого то мои мысли занимательны...


----------



## Drongo (4 Дек 2012)

_Спросили у блондинки.
- Если вы выйдете на улицу вы увидите динозавра?
- 50\50
- ???
- Ну или увижу или нет..._

С концом света примерно также. :biggrin: Или наступит или не наступит. Разберём возможные варианты:
1. Конец света в результате падения\столкновения с каким-либо космическим телом. (Астрономы молчат, никаких громадных комет, сверхкрупных астероидов к нам не приближается в ближайшем обозримом будущем)
2. Глобальные природные катаклизмы: землетрясение, наводнение и т.п. (сейсмографы не отмечают подобных отклонений от норм, синоптики никаких катастрофических прогнозов не предвещают)
3. Техногенная катастрофа вроде Чернобыля. (Вариант не исключён, но чтобы одновременно взорвались все или большинство станций вероятность мала, если это не терроризм)
4. Терроризм - камикадзе\шахид\псих\религиозный фанатик\секта - собравший водородную\атомную\бактериальную\и хз ещё какую бо_Н_бу. (Спецслужбы бы пронюхали уже сто раз.)

Так что, живите и размножайтесь. Живите й кохайтесь. Кiнця свiта не буде. 

А вообще интересно вот что. Наверняка в своё время учёный или группа учёных высказавшим предположение о конце света по календарю майя, получила респект и уважуху за такое феноменальное открытие. Теперь же, если предсказание не сбудется, им придётся выискивать новую теорию по обозначениям того календаря. Плохая работа. Плохо отработали, погнались за сенсацией. А вот кношники срубили бабла пользуясь моментом. На шару. Кто бы это кинцо смотрел сейчас или после 20 декабря? Ну, во всяком случае оно было бы неактуальным.


----------



## Severnyj (4 Дек 2012)

О вспомнил песенку 20 летней давности)))

http://www.audiopoisk.com/track/televizor/mp3/konca-sveta-ne-budet/


----------



## Кирилл (4 Дек 2012)

По календарю майя всего лишь заканчивается летоисчисление.
Смена временной эпохи...а все остальное уже общество додумало.


----------



## SNS-amigo (4 Дек 2012)

В блог «Спросите астробиолога» на официальном сайте Национального управления по воздухоплаванию и исследованию космического пространства (НАСА), поступило более 5'000 вопросов, касающихся конца света вообще и столкновения Земли с мистической планетой Нибиру в частности. 
Старший научный сотрудник управления Дэвид Моррисон обстоятельно ответил на четыреста с лишним из них. 
http://astrobiology2.arc.nasa.gov/ask-an-astrobiologist/answered/

Вот два примера:

*Существует ли планета Нибиру или коричневый карлик Эрида, которые приближаются к Земле и угрожают нам широкомасштабными разрушениями?*

Нет. Нибиру и другие рассказы о блуждающих планетах - это интернет-обман. Не существует фактов для этих утверждений, и большинство из них (как будто Нибиру прячется за Солнцем или она будет видна невооруженным глазом в Южном полушарии в следующем году) просто смехотворны.  Эрида реальна, но это карликовая планета, похожая на Плутон, которая находится во внешней солнечной системе от Земли на расстоянии около 4 миллиардов миль и не перемещается.


*Правда ли, что Солнце пройдет через центр нашей Галактики в декабре 2012 года, и это вызовет сдвиг полюсов и массовые разрушения?*

Нет, это тоже интернет-мистификация, неоснованная на фактах. Нет никакого выравнивания планет или Солнца относительно центра Галактики. Находиться в центре Галактики вообще невозможно, мы медленно вращается вокруг него на расстоянии около 30000 световых лет. Идея про "сдвиг полюсов" также необоснованна. Большинство людей боятся быстрого изменения вращательного полюса Земли, но этого никогда не было и никогда не будет. Некоторые люди путают это с разворотом магнитных полюсов на Земле, которое происходит регулярно, каждые несколько сотен тысяч лет. Но нет никаких доказательств того, что это может произойти в ближайшее время, и даже если это так, магнитный сдвиг будет постепенным и не будет никаких катастрофических последствий на нашей планете.


----------



## Сашка (4 Дек 2012)

мы все умрем

Остановка «печатного станка» ФРС США и «конец света»: Отсрочка на 48 часов


----------



## грум (5 Дек 2012)

Майя,майя а я вот тоже могу предсказать.Например с 31 декабря на 1 января наступит новый год.Во как.Не хуже чем майя.


----------



## SNS-amigo (5 Дек 2012)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Вот два примера:



В предыдущем посте дал не ту ссылку. Теперь заменил на правильную. 
Перевод ответов как раз оттуда.

Задать свой вопрос (на английском) можно по этой форме:
http://astrobiology2.arc.nasa.gov/ask-an-astrobiologist/submit-a-question/


----------



## Sfera (6 Дек 2012)

Расписание на декабрьские праздники: 
20 декабря 2012 — подготовка к концу света 
21 декабря 2012 — начало конца света 
22 декабря 2012 — официальное празднование конца света 
23 декабря 2012 — конец конца света 
24 декабря 2012 — отдых после конца света 
25, 26 декабря 2012 - новогодние утренники, елки… ... Новый Год... 
3 января 2013 - конец света по старому стилю : -)


----------



## SNS-amigo (6 Дек 2012)

*Sfera*, ВОТ НАРОД ГУЛЯТЬ БУДЕТ!!!


----------



## shestale (11 Дек 2012)

Выбираю новый бесперебойник — старый не справляется с нагрузкой. Попутно общаюсь с девушкой по телефону.
— А ты веришь, что будет конец света? — спрашивает она.
— Я точно знаю, что он будет. Я видел аварийку возле трансформаторной будки, и старого бесперебойника надолго не хватит.
источник


----------



## SNS-amigo (11 Дек 2012)

Свет будет уже на следующий день. 
Т.к. 22-е - день энергетика!


----------



## shestale (11 Дек 2012)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 22-е - день энергетика!


Отметим по полной программе)))

_Добавлено через 2 часа 45 минут 31 секунду_
- Алло, это радио?
- Да!
- У меня вопрос: я работаю инкассатором, везу 60 миллионов! А правда что точно-точно будет Конец света?


----------



## Кирилл (12 Дек 2012)

еЫ!
Великие креитинизмы общества:
Был на периферии-люди скупают беломор и приму.
Вот это вообще не поддается разуму.
Всю жысть люди курили винстон там или тройку...а тут конец света и надо курить беломор.
Поражает тупость,ну что же опять вижу то что люди не думают а живут как собачки павлова.
Не жаль их,не жаль.


----------



## SNS-amigo (12 Дек 2012)

Мы ещё живы?! 
А ведь сегодня 12.12.2012. 

С чем вас и поздравляю!!! :victory:


----------



## Sfera (12 Дек 2012)

12 не 21.. ждемс))


----------



## shestale (12 Дек 2012)

И наступил декабрь 2012 года...
И появился в небе астероид.
И стал он падать на Землю.
И воцарилась на Земле паника: наступает Конец Света по ацтекскому календарю.
И упал астероид на каменный календарь ацтеков.
И была пыль.
И была ударная волна.
А когда пыль рассеялась, на месте разрушенного календаря стоял новый календарь ацтеков, до 32118 года.
И рядом лежал другой камень, поменьше.
И была на нем надпись: ”Следующий календарь будет прислан на планету точно в день завершения старого календаря, спасибо за использование наших каменных календарей!”

*******
До конца света осталось Бог знает сколько дней...


----------



## Sfera (12 Дек 2012)

Очередной опус о мировой кончине

Последний час Земли / Earth's Final Hours 

О фильме: На Землю падает небольшой плотный шар, который насквозь пробивает планету, в результате чего начинают меняться магнитные полюса. Правительственная экспертная группа, пытается остановить катастрофу и восстановить магнитные поля, чтобы Земля вновь смогла вращаться вокруг своей оси…

_комменты_
buyvol78 
Посмотрел всего 5 минут - уже смеюсь )Мужик, которого пробило насквозь метеоритом, с огромной дыркой через всю грудь, диктует завещание )

Motwey 
Прострелить башку насквозь режиссеру и позвать правительственную группу восстановить его жизнедеятельность..


----------



## Кирилл (14 Дек 2012)

А вот у меня конец света пользуется все большим успехом)))


----------



## Sandor (17 Дек 2012)




----------



## SNS-amigo (18 Дек 2012)

> ""18.07.2012
> В Совете Федерации предлагают прописать в законодательстве наказание за распространение панических слухов в районах чрезвычайных ситуаций и стихийных бедствий. С такой инициативой выступил сегодня первый вице-спикер верхней палаты парламента Александр Торшин. http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2012/07/18/society/562949984350331""



Жаль, что на годик раньше не додумались, а то сейчас бы можно было бы сразу привлечь телеканалы и другие СМИ к ответу за массовую панику, и на вырученные таким образом средства сделать что-то полезное людям. :sarcastic:


----------



## iskander-k (19 Дек 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> комменты
> buyvol78
> Посмотрел всего 5 минут - уже смеюсь )Мужик, которого пробило насквозь метеоритом, с огромной дыркой через всю грудь, диктует завещание )


Это что ! Смотрел как-то продолжение фильма Крепость .Крепость -2 кажись . Там герой Кристофера Л. переплывал как в бассейне по межзведнному вакууму как под водой иногда цепляясь за корпус космического корабля . так как проити внутри по коридору было нельзя работал холодильник и можно было замерзнуть пока добежишь до двери ))))


----------



## Кирилл (20 Дек 2012)

Ну все!
В темноте кашак зырит светящимися глазами!!!
Щас точно конец света настанет,пойду в бункер машину прогрею...


----------



## Severnyj (20 Дек 2012)

Конец света, конец света - у меня 3 день воды холодной нет, одна горячая))))

Так что конец холодной воды


----------



## Сашка (21 Дек 2012)

ну что, с концом света всех


----------



## Severnyj (21 Дек 2012)

С началом холодной воды - сегодня под утро дали)))


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

А у меня конец света два часа был,думал с утра дома в компе поторчу да куда там!
Свет отключили,все из-за этих майя.

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_
В итоге работать поехал.


----------



## SNS-amigo (21 Дек 2012)

Рано радоваться, по некоторым неточным сведениям, вот пройдет 22 декабря и тогда можно уже не бояться.  
И готовиться к празднованию нового года.


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

А...пофиг,мы с парнями пиваса закупили,завтра стрелять едем.

_Добавлено через 31 секунду_
Если конец света не наступит))))


----------



## shestale (21 Дек 2012)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Рано радоваться, по некоторым неточным сведениям, вот пройдет 22 декабря и тогда можно уже не бояться.


по старому стилю


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

О!
Муха!
Это точно к концу света-аномалия!!


----------



## shestale (21 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> О!
> Муха!


ты случаем, там не празднуешь..?)))


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

не...а похоже,да?
я с праздника ужо.


----------



## shestale (21 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> не...а похоже,да?


раз мухи мерещатся уже, то да)))


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

да реально очнулась муха!

_Добавлено через 42 секунды_
буду ее растить,кот уже есть,теперь Мухо будэ


----------



## SNS-amigo (21 Дек 2012)

shestale написал(а):


> ты случаем, там не празднуешь..?)))


----------



## vasilina (21 Дек 2012)

Меньше чем через час должен начаться конец света.


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

*vasilina*, у нас уже 22-так что опять проморгали)))


----------



## iskander-k (21 Дек 2012)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> вот пройдет 22 декабря и тогда можно уже не бояться.


А кто-то посчитал по старому календарю ? В этом случае конец света по старому 3 января   

+ говориться что нынешнее и старое лето-исчисление не совсем правильное .

гипотезы так сказать, что раньше вели летоисчисление как и счас от рождества Христова и отмечалось так - I.305 год (к примеру , где I означало Иисус) но со временем точка после I пропала в ходе различных копирований безграмотными монахами и появилось I305. похоже на 1305 ?! Со временем I превратилось в 1 .
Гипотеза основана на изучении древних книг, записей и т.д. 

В таком случае у нас в запасе как минимум еще 1000 лет


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

Ой,ну уговорили,ладно-ладно:
Мы все помрем.
Теперь то все довольны?
хе-хе...

_Добавлено через 8 минут 6 секунд_
Я утром,часов в 11 на работу поехал.
Еду мимо гипермаркета, бук отдать с ремонта.
Стоит матиз.
К нему пришвартованы 4 тележки с гипера груженные с горкой.
Сначала этот матиз падает на колени когда его загружают несколькими мешками сахара и соли.
Скоро место кончается.
Слушу истерический женский крик:
-Быстрее,два-три часа осталось!!!

Для тех кто не в теме это время конца света.
Эта тетонька садится в матиз,занимая своей тушей остатки салона,прижимается к панели,щекой к стеклу и ейный хахаль начинает ее закидывать сверху продуктами.
Когда остается ноль места и немного продуктов мужик садится за руль и догружается на колени.
И весь этот экипаж НЗ пердя и скребя асфальт быром уезжает.

Мужик сорокалетний на красном матизе это уже ему посочувствовать можно,что его жысь так мозгом обидела.
А еще такое женщина с ним...короче поехали они конец света встречать.
А я как дурак остался в городе погибать...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 17 секунд_
А мужика по ходу конец света спасет.))


----------



## Сашка (21 Дек 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Слушу истерический женский крик:
> -Быстрее,два-три часа осталось!!!


интересно, а мебель на дрова они порубить успели? а то в темноте неудобно будет. или тока жратвы нагребли? если реально ждать конца света, так млин раз на том свете не пожрешь, хоть на этом успеть? ну люди..


----------



## Кирилл (21 Дек 2012)

*Сашка*, я б на месте мужика не ждал конца света а сам застрелился)))
Я ж грю-народ у нас тупой.


----------



## SNS-amigo (21 Дек 2012)

Дежурный ЦК по наблюдению за концом света сообщает: 

*ПРОНЕСЛО!* :scaut:

НО наблюдения продолжаются.

Начиная с 2008 года и до 2020-го на Земле были "запланированы" как минимум 12 "концов света". Некоторые УЖЕ прошли мимо. 

* - 2008:* на Землю упадет астероид диаметром более 800 метров (не сбылся).

* - 2009:* исходя из раcшифровок центурий Нострадамуса Питером Лори настанет Армагеддон (не сбылся).

*- 2010:* закончится нефть, и мир поглотит война за ресурсы (не сбылся).

* - 2011:* конец календарного цикла майя. Достаточно распространенная дата, в которую, по разным верованиям, состоится конец света. Возможно, случится столкновение с астероидом (не сбылся).

* - 2012:* тоже конец света по календарю майя. Дети индиго советуют подготовиться, у 0,5% населения есть шанс выжить (не сбылся).

* - 2013:* Рагнарок, он же Судный день. День начала и конца. Гиперпространственный переход в четвертое измерение (явный звездёж).

* - 2014:* говорят, что к нашей Солнечной системе доберется облако космической пыли, которая сметает все на своем пути (явный звездёж).

* - 2015:* конец 9576-годичного цикла, который приводит к гибели цивилизации (явный звездёж).

* - 2016:* Джеймс Хансен, исследователь климатического состояния на Земле, утверждает, что в этом году растают ледники и большая часть суши будет затоплена (закон сохранения энергии никто не отменял - где-то растет, где-то замерзнет).

* - 2017:* конец света по теории иерархических катастроф.

* - 2018:* ядерная война, которую предсказывал Нострадамус.

* - 2019:* столкновение с астероидом 2002 NT7 (уже пересчитали - в феврале 2019 года астероид благополучно пролетит мимо).

* - 2020:* Исаак Ньютон, исходя из предсказаний Иоанна Богослова рассчитал, что конец света будет именно в этом году.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 8 секунд_
*PS: Так что скептикам можно продолжать бояцца!!! *:sarcastic:


----------



## Сашка (21 Дек 2012)

а что, нибиру так и не столкнется с землей? блин я так этого ждал


----------



## Drongo (22 Дек 2012)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> - 2018: ядерная война, которую предсказывал Нострадамус


Перед 2018-м была ещё Ванга. Предсказывающая 3-ю мировую... Хотя интерпретация её предсказаний оставляет желать лучшего.

Ожидание конца света прошло. Все должны вроде радоваться, что он не наступил, а ощущение, будто все расстроены не состоявшимся концом света.  Радуйтесь, что всё в порядке.


----------



## shestale (22 Дек 2012)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Некоторые УЖЕ прошли мимо.


Ого, я сколько праздников пропустил, помню только последний конец света в наступающем 2000 году)))))
Пора уже назначить какой-то один день и праздновать его всем миром)))


----------



## SNS-amigo (22 Дек 2012)

Drongo написал(а):


> Перед 2018-м была ещё Ванга. Предсказывающая 3-ю мировую... Хотя интерпретация её предсказаний оставляет желать лучшего.





SNS-amigo написал(а):


> 2010: закончится нефть, и мир поглотит война за ресурсы



Именно. В 2010 году мировая война началась. Именно за нефть и ресурсы. Израиль с помощью США развязал её против Ирана. Или кто-то до сих пор в этом факте сомневается? Только жертвами этой войны стали, слава Богу, не людские души, а компьютерные. 
Ну и 2018 год не за горами. Зажатый со всех сторон Иран вряд ли будет долго терпеть. Ему уже сейчас ничего не остаётся, как начать производство ядерного оружия, осталась пара месяцев до подготовки необходимого количества обогащенного урана на первую бомбу. По срокам подготовки к ядерной войны всё точно выходит - через 7 лет у них будет необходимое количество, чтобы ответить на израильско-американский вы*бон. Так шандарахнут - никому мало не покажется. И в итоге все мы вернёмся ко времени первобытных людей, у которых не было ничего, кроме дубин, чтобы лупить друг друга по глупым бошкам. :yess:


----------



## DJON0316 (22 Дек 2012)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> И в итоге все мы вернёмся ко времени первобытных людей, у которых не было ничего, кроме дубин, чтобы лупить друг друга по глупым бошкам.


Почти как цитата Эйнштейна:"Я не знаю, каким оружием будет вестись Третья мировая война, но в Четвёртой будут использоваться палки и камни. — Письмо президенту США Гарри Трумену, 1945 г."
Кстати, первый раз увидел эту цитату в COD:MW))

*SNS-amigo*, Ключевая фраза "по глупым бошкам", очень порадовало, правда)))))


----------



## Drongo (22 Дек 2012)

Ещё это надо пережить...


> 2014 – большинство людей будет страдать гнойниками, раком кожи и другими кожными заболеваниями (следствие химической войны).
> ...
> 2088 – новая болезнь – старение за несколько секунд


А потом дожить до вот этого. 
Меня умиляют необрезаные партизаны. )))


> 2299 – во Франции – партизанское движение против ислама.


----------



## Ip_MEN (23 Дек 2012)

Продам по фабричной цене три яшика стериновых свечек и бочку воска. Пишите в личку.


----------



## Сашка (23 Дек 2012)

предложил бы до 21 - у тебя бы за три цены купили


----------



## Ip_MEN (23 Дек 2012)

Ну мало ли. Для постсоветских стран еще 3 января на носу.


----------



## shestale (24 Дек 2012)

*Отомстили)))*

*В день «конца света» туристы повредили древний храм майя*

Это произошло в Гватемале. Как рассказал один из смотрителей городища Тикаль, множество туристов забрались на одну из каменных пирамид, хотя делать это строго запрещено. Что конкретно было поломано, не уточняется. Но смотритель говорит, что восстановить повреждённые участки невозможно.

Напомним, тысячи туристов отмечали «конец света» 21 декабря. Городище Тикаль посетили около 7 тысяч человек. В этот день священнослужители майя провели церемонию прощания со старой эрой. На рассвете они зажгли факелы, чтобы поприветствовать наступление новой эры.
источник


----------



## Кирилл (24 Дек 2012)

Люди с информацией-абеззяна с гранатой.


----------



## Сашка (28 Дек 2012)

Россияне в связи с ожиданием "конца света" потратили на товары и услуги около 30 млрд рублей, полагают аналитики аудиторско-консалтинговой компании ФБК.

Этот показатель стал известен после анализа динамики оборота розничной торговли, объема и структуры платных услуг в декабре 2012 года, а также данных соцопросов о количестве россиян, готовившихся к "концу света" 21 декабря, пишет Росбалт.

Директор департамента стратегического анализа ФБК Игорь Николаев, отметил, что 3% россиян активно готовились к этому событию, запасались продуктами и предметами первой необходимости.

Расходы россиян на "конец света" структурировались следующим образом: товары первой необходимости (свечи, соль, сахар-рафинад, гречка, упаковки сухого спирта, тушенка и т.п.); лекарственные средства, в том числе сердечно-сосудистые препараты; *аренда мест в бункерах*; *авиабилеты (зачастую в один конец, в том числе в Мексику)* конец света ожидался только в восточном полушарии?; туристические путевки (предпочтительно подальше от России - Гоа и др.); *парикмахерские и косметические услуги, включая средства по уходу за кожей* на тот свет и без косметики - как можно??!!; услуги бань, душевых и саун; *курсы по подготовке к "концу света*"; услуги связи; кафе и рестораны.

По расчетам аналитиков ФБК, всего в декабре было потрачено около 17,3 млрд рублей на покупку товаров, 4 млрд - на услуги, 2-3 млрд рублей - на лекарства, косметику, бункеры, рестораны и т.п. Однако к этим суммам необходимо добавить и расходы, которые были проведены ранее. Повышенный спрос на ряд товаров наблюдался в некоторых регионах уже в сентябре-ноябре 2012 года, указывает Николаев.

источник


----------



## Кирилл (28 Дек 2012)

*Сашка*, все нормальные люди старались держаться от вируса кретинизма подальше,или отжать себе кусочек этих мильярдов...


----------



## Сашка (28 Дек 2012)

все кто могли - срубили бабок)))


----------



## Кирилл (28 Дек 2012)

А мне кажется те кто реально может -этот конец света и замутили))


----------



## Сашка (28 Дек 2012)

оха, производители тушенки и т д))


----------

